# Black Friday special on Pomous pecan , Icy Cola , SNLV



## MrDeedz (21/11/17)

Hello there. Any vendor stocking these 3 juices on a sweet black Friday special as I need few 100mls of each.
1) Pompous Pom Miss Daisys Pecan Nut cream pie. Original not oak matured.
2) ACE OF VAPES Icy Cola.
3) JOOSE E-LIQS SNLV 18

Thanks in advance and will save me the hassles of online browsing and driving around on Friday.


----------



## MrDeedz (23/11/17)




----------



## wikus (23/11/17)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/joose-e-liqz-snlv-18-100mls

Reactions: Like 1


----------

